# An unknown jar



## Alabama_Jar (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Alabama Jar here, and I have locked away deep in my collection a jar that never sees the light of day. (Except for in these pictures.) This jar has subject manner that is from a very dark part of our world’s history specifically Germany’s history. 















Died
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The emblem etched into the jar after it was manufactured. On too if the lid is the emblem of the third reich’s storm trooper division, and on the paper liner inside the emblem stamped in ink. Local experts of a veteran’s museum’s best guess is that a high ranking officer had this jar (and probably several others) commissioned for his unit to use. I am currently trying to find and expert who knows more about nazi glass. 

I have no doubt that the jar is real, etching the emblem into glass was common in nazi Germany, also the jar has the tail tell signs of a jar that would’ve been made during the WWII era. Finally the lid’s patina is from genuine age not from being applied or from having been artificially aged. 


I bought this jar for a few reasons:

1. I’m a huge WWII geek

2. Foreign jars from the WWII period are rare in the states. 

3. There is as far as I know only one other jar like this one in the U.S. it could even be that mine and the other one are possibly the only two left in the world. 

If anyone knows anything about WWII German glass
I would appreciate any knowledge that may give me some further clues about this jar. I plan on after I get the jar authenticated donating it to the local veteran’s museum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 17, 2020)

I am going to be a real sceptic on this one.  This is a product jar of some kind with a carboard liner.  Honig Frucht I believe means "Honey Fruit".  The jar may be period or a touch newer or older than the war, but it is very odd to me that the *Reichszeugmeisterei *(the mark on the base) would have put this sort of effort into packaging anything.  I've also never seen anything from the RZM marked that was something other than typical military gear or medals.  Also, why stamp the carboard liner for the cap when it would just get stained by whatever the contents were?  I just get the sense that someone etched these (very easy to do) and stamped the cap in an attempt to deceive.  I am not going to claim to be an expert, but this is my impression.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 17, 2020)

Yeah I don't buy this one either.  The SS etching their insignia into a jar of fruit preserves?  That just doesn't make sense to me.  And I've never seen anything marked on one of those cardboard liners, since as Nhpharm says they would be hidden from view until the jar was opened and ready to be discarded.  Etching is also a pretty certain way of telling that a bottle was intended to be reused, and this style of jar was typically only used once (especially if it was a jar of fruit preserves).  The shade of white on the lid doesn't look right to me either, it's too white.  Usually white paint from 80 years ago takes on slightly beige or creamy hue.  The jar itself looks more or less right for the general era of WWII, but I don't buy the markings at all.  There's so much fake Nazi memorabilia out there, and there are plenty of fake etched bottles out there as well.  It makes perfect sense to me that there would be faked Nazi etched bottles being sold.


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 17, 2020)

Lots of fakes out there, this one is a head scratcher for sure.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 18, 2020)

Prior to the rise of Hitler, the swastika was widely used as a good luck symbol.  However, I have no idea of what is going on with this jar.  I also question stamping the inside of the cap liner - wouldn't that risk contamination of whatever was in the jar?  Here are a couple of jar rings boxes that use the early symbol for good luck


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 24, 2020)

Alabama_Jar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Alabama Jar here, and I have locked away deep in my collection a jar that never sees the light of day. (Except for in these pictures.) This jar has subject manner that is from a very dark part of our world’s history specifically Germany’s history.
> 
> ...



Do you really hide this?!?!!! Are you afraid of being thought of as a Neo-Nazi or of not being politically correct? C'mon. It's an artifact. And a jar to boot. Hilarious.


----------



## mike garrett (Sep 24, 2020)

no way!fake all the way. take this frome me,doing bottles for 55 years1


----------

